# New Sky Blue Sherman 8 String! Progress Pictures!!!



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is #3 from Sherman Guitars. Decided I wanted a more road worthy guitar without a bunch of super nice woods to get ruined on the road, as I keep my guitars is perfect condition. Sherman RG8 #1 has been played everyday for the past 2 years on tour, rehearsal, studio, etc... and NOT ONE DING! 

Same specs as my other Sherman's for this one, except we're doing solid Mahogany body and maple/mahogany neck, ebony fingerboard, black hardware, hipshot bridge, Nordstrand Pickups... and then Sky Blue finish. Picture of the blue he is going to spray below is going to be darkened a little bit from where its at now. 

I'll be getting this guitar as well as Sherman #2 at the Wallingford, CT Progressive Nation Show (Dream Theater Tour), so for all those coming out, I'll be probably trying out the blue one that night, and then for the rest of the tour! 

I'll make sure to take a bunch more pictures of both guitars after we play and post them up for you guys to see, my goal is to get Petrucci holding one of them with me, we'll see! haha. I'm pumped on the blue one though, I have always wanted a brighter painted guitar, and blue is of course a favorite color!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 14, 2009)

so the difference is that this one will have a solid colour, and no maple top?

can't wait to see it with the paint on!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jul 14, 2009)

Man, Mike is sure pumping out those RG8's.

Even without the exotic wood top, they look great. Please keep us updated Chris and thanks for sharing this with us.

Cheers, Sam


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 14, 2009)

if i went on the road, i'd get a guitar finished to really show any and all damage, and wear out like hell, just so it would feel like a road-guitar


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 14, 2009)

Mike does awesome work ! 

Cheers


----------



## Zachg (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome guitar, making me very jealous right now...

Can't wait to see it once it's painted!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 14, 2009)

Another awesome work from Mike  Even at that stage it looks just AWESOME


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 14, 2009)

I wonder how some of you guys can afford so many of these custom Shermans and such... or if you eat at all


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, it does help that Chris attended GIT and is in a touring band who're going to be playing with Dream Theater.


----------



## msherman (Jul 14, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Man, Mike is sure pumping out those RG8's.



I'll be stepping up production starting next month as I'm moving into the new larger Facility August 1st. The entire second floor will be the new shop facility.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome, great news


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 14, 2009)

msherman said:


> I'll be stepping up production starting next month as I'm moving into the new larger Facility August 1st. The entire second floor will be the new shop facility.



finally!
I wish you good business, and a healthy life in that "2. floor". Oh and boobs ofcourse!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL, lot's of boobs for Mike.

And a few employees too so Mike can get a well deserved vacation. But only after he finishes my RG8


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 14, 2009)

Ugh, so many RG8s!

That'll look great though Chris, and like I said on the other site, congrats on the expansion Mike!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 14, 2009)

congrats mike, and i assume we´l see at least a couple pics showing off the new locale?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2009)

I know it's just an optical illusion (or at least I hope it is) but damn does it look like that building is crooked 

Mike: Congrats on the new location, good luck with the shop move  So does this mean Lee will be stepping up his ordering


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I wonder how some of you guys can afford so many of these custom Shermans and such... or if you eat at all





Xaios said:


> Well, it does help that Chris attended GIT and is in a touring band who're going to be playing with Dream Theater.



Some of us went to school, got good jobs, and work our asses off (though I haven't scored a Sherman yet).

Chris: Nice guitar, though you should have done a non-figured maple to cap under the paint to make the tone closer to your other axes  Also if I haven't said it before good luck on the tour, that was an awesome gig to land


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 14, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Some of us went to school, got good jobs, and work our asses off (though I haven't scored a Sherman yet).



I wasn't being a smartass, I was just saying that these are expensive guitars and some dudes have several of them. I don't know how you can imply that I haven't gone to school or don't work my ass off, seeing as how I didn't elude to either point. Really, its none of my business how someone affords what they have, and I don't need to know, haha, was just throwing that out there.

In any case, this guitar should turn out awesome, as that color looks great. I think the all-Mahogany body should sound very nice as well - surely we'll hear some clips, and its not out of the question that I'll go to a show on the DT tour being that my cousin/bassist and I are pretty big fans, so I'll possibly hear it live.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 14, 2009)

thats my fav color, I love it for solid colors (only solid colors id ever get is that sky blue or white)

should be baller


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Jul 14, 2009)

Chris, you HAVE to get a picture of Petrucci playing one...Then you have to convince him to get one!

I think if they came out with an EBMM JP8 model, I'd probably sell my car for one.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2009)

This shits fr00t. Can't wait for pics


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I wasn't being a smartass, I was just saying that these are expensive guitars and some dudes have several of them. I don't know how you can imply that I haven't gone to school or don't work my ass off, seeing as how I didn't elude to either point. Really, its none of my business how someone affords what they have, and I don't need to know, haha, was just throwing that out there.



I didn't say anything about you  The general answer to how people afford these is they work their asses off... Chris went to GIT and tours and is MAJOR talented, Lee started a couple of companies and works his ass off, etc etc etc 

Anyways, enough thread derail, guitar is looking great


----------



## MFB (Jul 15, 2009)

Ah, so this is yours Chris? I saw this on MG and thought it'd be another Lee-caster


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 15, 2009)

msherman said:


> I'll be stepping up production starting next month as I'm moving into the new larger Facility August 1st. The entire second floor will be the new shop facility.



i sure hope that's a pool, because if not, the street is flooded! 

yeah, i know...


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 15, 2009)

GorillaSalsa said:


> Chris, you HAVE to get a picture of Petrucci playing one...Then you have to convince him to get one!
> 
> I think if they came out with an EBMM JP8 model, I'd probably sell my car for one.



Yeah I'm going to try my very best. 

And Brian Ball, from Ernie Ball is coming out to the Los Angeles show so I'm going to bother him to see if they are going to start working on 8 strings. Travis already endorses MusicMan and they love us over at Ernie Ball so we'll see!

Will of course keep you guys posted!

Can't wait to see that blue sprayed on this guitar as well!

Thanks for checking it out guys, I'll post more pictures as soon as I get them!

Posted more updated pictures on the Artinger 8 string thread as well!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 15, 2009)

msherman said:


> I'll be stepping up production starting next month as I'm moving into the new larger Facility August 1st. The entire second floor will be the new shop facility.



Mike, congrats on the move! Can't wait to see and hopefully hear more of your work.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jul 16, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Mike, congrats on the move! Can't wait to see and hopefully hear more of your work.




congrats too mike your business have blown !! but please check your email of my PM thanks !!


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i sure hope that's a pool, because if not, the street is flooded!
> 
> yeah, i know...



I think its the roof of a car.


Awesome guitar, I'd like to have one, one day I'll have the money.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 16, 2009)

That's awesome Chris, love the color, love the body style.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 16, 2009)

technomancer said:


> I know it's just an optical illusion (or at least I hope it is) but damn does it look like that building is crooked
> 
> Mike: Congrats on the new location, good luck with the shop move  So does this mean Lee will be stepping up his ordering



Its obv the leaning shop of sherman...


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Jul 16, 2009)

I thought Lee was moving in upstairs. He comes downstairs, makes breakfast, and orders another custom Sherman guitar. For that day.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jul 16, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> I thought Lee was moving in upstairs. He comes downstairs, makes breakfast, and orders another custom Sherman guitar. For that day.



I've heard that too.

Apparently Lee sneaks at night out of his bed, just to check the progress on his orders.


----------



## msherman (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Elysian (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd say it looks great, but I hate the color


----------



## msherman (Jul 16, 2009)

Elysian said:


> I'd say it looks great, but I hate the color



Well maybe the color hates you too.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2009)

Smurfalicious


----------



## Elysian (Jul 16, 2009)

msherman said:


> Well maybe the color hates you too.



I would!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2009)

Elysian said:


> I would!



Everyone else does


----------



## Elysian (Jul 16, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Everyone else does



I know  See my avatar


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 16, 2009)

Great Color !!! I love Blue Guitars !....


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 16, 2009)

msherman said:


> Well maybe the color hates you too.



ha, nice. 



msherman said:


>



Awesome!


----------



## Izebecool (Jul 17, 2009)

Blue guitar = win!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 17, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> I think its the roof of a car.
> 
> 
> Awesome guitar, I'd like to have one, one day I'll have the money.



that´s why i wrote "yeah, i know..."

because i know


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, the color looks even better than I expected. I want one!


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 17, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that´s why i wrote "yeah, i know..."
> 
> because i know



Oops, I zapped that part in your message I think.
I like the blue


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 17, 2009)

Holy smurf Batman.. i love it! 
Congrats Chris, and great work as always Mr.Sherman!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 17, 2009)

color looks great imo  something different than everything


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 17, 2009)

If william wallace where a rockstar, he would definetly use that axe!


----------



## larry (Jul 17, 2009)

chris, might i suggest satin nickel hardware??
then you could call it the 'smurf'.

or not. 

the neck heel on this one looks a bit
more carved back than on your previous
sherman. or am i just trippin'?

either way, it looks amazing. i want to 
place an order sooooo bad.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 18, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> If william wallace where a rockstar, he would definetly use that axe!



 So true.


----------



## msherman (Jul 22, 2009)

With clearcoats.


----------



## larry (Jul 22, 2009)

that's very pretty. will there be blue fiber-optic led
side markers?


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice in that color. My '80s hard rock spidey senses are tingling because this is the first 8 I've seen that looks like a regular guitar, in terms of color (i.e. not a special wood or stain or black). Next up... a PINK one! No? Anyone? Why's it so quiet in here?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2009)

Smurftastic


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Very nice in that color. My '80s hard rock spidey senses are tingling because this is the first 8 I've seen that looks like a regular guitar, in terms of color (i.e. not a special wood or stain or black). Next up... a PINK one! No? Anyone? Why's it so quiet in here?



Ahem, behold the fro0t :


----------



## Apophis (Jul 23, 2009)

just AWESOME :hnabg:


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 23, 2009)

Is it strawberry or cherry flavoured?  That is really pretty.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jul 23, 2009)

Neat, simple ,sweet and beautiful !! just every guy wanted their wife to be lol


----------



## ivancic1al (Jul 23, 2009)

solid color 8 string=pure secks. looks killer mike. hopefully one day i'll have the $ to order one. love your work keep it up, congrats on the expansion

oh and BTW STS is a sick band. i gotta check ther tour dates cause i'd love to check you guys out live


----------



## JPMike (Jul 28, 2009)

Amazing color for an amazing guitar for an amazing player.


----------



## msherman (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## -K4G- (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## willybman (Aug 8, 2009)

i just creamed myself!


----------



## Ramsay777 (Aug 8, 2009)

YES!!


----------



## Used666 (Aug 8, 2009)

WIN


----------



## st2012 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 8, 2009)

pure and simple, pure win  A-M-A-Z-I-M-G


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 8, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 8, 2009)

that´s going to be seen on stage very well!

looks nice sherman! and seeing your headstock shape reminds me of the 7 strings we´ve got to get shipped correctly.


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 8, 2009)

oooo, nice. i like the simple setup/color-scheme. i'm sure chris is one happy camper


----------



## leandroab (Aug 8, 2009)

... and I jizzed in my pants....


----------



## Izebecool (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow I seriously want this guitar. It looks so awesome in that blue!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## hanachanmaru (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice one chris !! congrats and i been anxiously waiting ... lol


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 9, 2009)

it looks reeeeeally pretty! very different from most sherman builds 

you´ll be seen on stage, for sure!


----------



## bhh1989 (Aug 9, 2009)

Love it! Wish there was some way to still see the fillet strips on the back though. Good to finally see a bold solid color!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy Shit Chris!! That is amaaazingly beautiful probably my favorite Sherman yet!!


----------



## MFB (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice, that Sky Blue looks a lot brighter than what Mike showed


----------



## vansinn (Aug 9, 2009)

That's what I call stylistic simplicity  really elegant looks - and it's a Sherman


----------



## tian (Aug 9, 2009)

vansinn said:


> That's what I call stylistic simplicity  really elegant looks - and it's a Sherman




You can tell it was designed to be a workhorse but still manages to look amazing. Great contrast of colors too.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 9, 2009)

That is amazing. If only I could afford stuff like that.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 10, 2009)

Really pretty, love the mirrored design of the truss rod cover to the headstock, Mike! Very pretty touch. Chris, that looks really happening, congrats.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 10, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


>


 
Damn that is so nice


----------



## Meldville (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------

